# it's happening! (diatom bloom)



## DYHamazon (Feb 16, 2010)

This morning we woke up to this....





























When should I add a CUC? And what exactly should I add as far as a CUC..and about how big?
This is a 90 gal tank. 
My nitrate is a lil under 20. My alk is 11 and calcium is 450.
Now what?


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i added it when it seemed that the bloom stoped growing large. as for how much i dont know but i know youll have a good amount of snails and hermits


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Snails and hermits have a tendency to be overused in marine tanks. Start light, maybe a dozen hermits and a few snails. I prefer nassarius snails. They burrow through the sand and get the uneaten food and such. Others prefer Cerith snails. They have a tendency to cling to the glass and rocks. I have a few Turbo snails, but I do not think that you are anywhere needing them.


----------

